# And the award for the stupidest stupid person goes to....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ensure you are sat down before reading this!! :lol:

Click Here


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What the ..... 

and he used the words "bling" too!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

WTF
Nice grass


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

davidg said:


> WTF
> Nice grass


I wondered if that what he was smoking too


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That is gonna be one of them killer threads! :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DXN said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > WTF
> ...


 [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thats the best laugh since gazaandjan :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2004)

bless :lol:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

only in the US :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i will have to read this again as i cant beleve it


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> That is gonna be one of them killer threads! :lol:


And I'll bet a fiver against a bent penny that's the reason it's been done. I simply cannot believe that anyone with the technical nous to remove wheels, calipers, pads and disks doesn't enough know about how they work not to paint them.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Most constructive answer 



> Well looks like you waste a good amount of money in braking equipment. I advice you check the DYI before trying to do things on you own. Oh well it happens to everyone. We are human and make mistakes. Just make sure you don't put those on your car. It would be like not having any brakes at all. I think you can get the rotors resurface to get the paint off if paint thinner doesn't work. Yet I would be too embarrassed to take them in to do that. And the pad are useless so throw those away. *I suggest you throw all that way and pretend it never happened. Oh and get a new screen name to get a fresh start because people will remember this&#8230;*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

SO I shouldn't do that to mine then? :wink:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

brilliant..... like the way the other muppet sprayed his red whilst still on the car.... quality!!!

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Could have been worse.................could have been yellow


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davidg said:


> WTF
> Nice grass


I expect that is where he has done it previously and gone wrong! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think Tim missed that Lisa !

My favorite (sic) response is.."is this a joke? are you retarded?" 

and to quote another "Not even I would do that " :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yellow is oh-so-cool. Cooler than Jesus in a fridge 

Red is for people who want others to think they've had a big brake upgrade.

Black with 4-rings is cool.

Blue (with a blue car) is cool.

Gold, with "BREMBO" in big letters is ice cold, baby...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Incredible.

L


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What I really don't understand about this is that I assume that he had the intelligence and mechanical aptitude of actually being able to take off the disks and getting the pads out from the calliper but somehow it all went badly wrong from then on.

A little bit frightening :?

However I can associate with his thoughts on having everything colour co-ordinated. I thought I would do my Dad a big favour while he was at work one day by painting all his tools including his saws, chisels, hammers, in fact everything in a lovely shade of eggshell blue emulsion. Dad was very good about it though, he said that I had painted them very well and that now I had mastered that, he would now teach me how to remove paint.

I learnt a lot when I was 8 

Graham


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> What I really don't understand about this is that I assume that he had the intelligence and mechanical aptitude of actually being able to take off the disks and getting the pads out from the calliper but somehow it all went badly wrong from then on.
> 
> A little bit frightening :?


Are my posts invisible  ?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

SteveS said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > What I really don't understand about this is that I assume that he had the intelligence and mechanical aptitude of actually being able to take off the disks and getting the pads out from the calliper but somehow it all went badly wrong from then on.
> ...


Do you know Steve, thats even more frightening :? the last post I saw before replying was the one from YELLOW_TT - the one above yours. I can see it now and all the others too. Sorry about that but I can only assume that the page could not have fully loaded. I've written virtually the same as you - spooky 

Graham


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Don't worry Graham, 99% of what I post is probably better left unread anyway :wink:.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

wow - how cool!!

Anyone for a group buy on Paint? and top lawn?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

